# Middle-aged



## leonv07

Salut,

Pourriez-vous me dire s'il existe une expression en français pour cette étape de la vie: c'est une personne qui n'est ni trop jeune pour être un ado ni trop âgée pour être un vieux, c'est le juste milieu (a middle-aged person). 

Merci bien,

Leonel


----------



## geostan

un homme d'un certain âge
un homme entre deux âges


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis plutôt portée à dire... 

Une personne ou Un adulte *d'âge moyen  *


----------



## geostan

Votre expression me semble calquée de l'anglais.


----------



## Cath.S.

geostan said:


> Votre expression me semble calquée de l'anglais.


Cette expression est simplement commune aux deux langues, personne n'a « copié ».


----------



## viera

Oui, elle est commune aux deux langues en Amérique du Nord !

En France, elle veut dire "average age" et s'utilise souvent dans un contexte de statistiques.

Exemple : L'âge moyen du premier rapport sexuel n'a pas beaucoup varié au cours de ces dix dernières années.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Âge moyen_ correspond souvent aussi à_*middle* age_, qui est utilisé aussi bien en BE qu'en AE.

Voici quelques uns des nombreux exemples trouvés sur des sites_ français_ :

Chez les hommes d'âge moyen, le sevrage tabagique s'accompagne d'une réduction du risque d'AVC
Source

Les mesures de réduction et d'aménagement du temps de travail interviennent dans une période où les salariés d'âge moyen ou élevé
Source

Un homme d'âge moyen (entre 30 et 40 ans) : Il est forcément marié mais a laissé sa femme à la ville
Source

etc.


----------



## Cath.S.

Le terme _âge moyen_ est très vague, la jeunesse et la viellesse étant des notions relatives dès que l'on sort des extrêmes, tout le monde s'accordant pour dire que quinze ans, c'est jeune et quatre-vingts, c'est vieux.


----------



## cap_diamant

Ma curiosité a été piquée. Le Grand dictionnaire terminologique donne "âge mûr" (nom) pour "middle age"  et "entre deux âges" (adjectif) pour "middle-aged".

Statistiques Canada écrit :


"Au Canada, la plupart des personnes d'âge mûr sont en bonne santé, mais, fait peu surprenant, l'état de santé se détériore avec l'âge.
 Ces 20 dernières années, la prévalence de plusieurs problèmes de santé chroniques et de la limitation des activités attribuable à un problème de santé a diminué chez les personnes de 45 à 64 ans. Néanmoins, la prévalence de l'asthme et de la migraine a augmenté chez les femmes de ce groupe d'âge, tout comme celle du diabète et de l'asthme, chez les hommes."

Me voici donc tout juste d'âge mûr


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:


> Le terme _âge moyen_ est très vague, la jeunesse et la viellesse étant des notions relatives dès que l'on sort des extrêmes, tout le monde s'accordant pour dire que quinze ans, c'est jeune et quatre-vingts, c'est vieux.


Puisque la condition humaine est censée jouir de soixante-dix ans terrestres il s'ensuit, sûrement, que l'âge moyen commence à vingt-quatre ans, n'est-ce pas mes vieux ? (et non pas à quatre-vingts ans!)


----------



## genevieve

Et pourquoi pas dans la fleur de l'âge?


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:


> Puisque la condition humaine est censée jouir de soixante dix ans terrestres il s'ensuit, sûrement, que l'âge moyen commence à vingt-trois ans, n'est-ce pas mes vieux ? (et non pas à quatre-vingts ans!)


Vous devriez avoir honte de faire de la peine aux gens avec vos arguments bassement logiques mon petit vieux !


----------



## rsweet

J'aime bien l'espression "age mûr" ! En anglais on dit "ripe old age," mais ça veut dire vraiment vieux.

Shakespeare a écrit quelque chose comme 
«Jour par jour on mûrit et mûrit
Puis minute par minute on corrompt et corrompt.»

"Day by day we ripe and we ripe
Then minute by minute we rot and we rot." (or something close to that)


----------



## cap_diamant

La fleur de l'âge c'est bien pour parler de la jeune vingtaine... encore que certaines fleurs éclosent plus tardivement. 

On parle aussi de "jeunes adultes" dans la vingtaine et début trentaine.


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:


> Vous devriez avoir honte de faire de la peine aux gens avec vos arguments bassement logiques mon petit vieux !


Dans ce cas là je vais bien sûr passer sous silence le fait que la vieillesse commencerait à quarante-sept ans....


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:


> Dans ce cas là je vais bien sûr passer sous silence le fait que la vieillesse commencerait à quarante-sept ans....


À partie de l'année prochaine, j'entends être traitée avec tout le respect dû à mon âge vénérable. Sinon, je me plaindrai aux modérateurs !


----------



## rsweet

La vrai vieillesse est toujours 15 ans plus agée que l'âge on a.


----------



## Bastoune

egueule said:


> * âge vénérable*


 
Je crois que tu es tombée sur la traduction juste!


----------



## Cath.S.

Euh... la traduction de quoi ?


----------



## Bastoune

De middle-aged... l'*âge vénérable*

**


----------



## Cath.S.

Je précise pour les anglophones que Bastoune_ plaisante_.


----------



## RuK

Middle aged? L'age vénérable? Hé, ho, on y va tout doucement, là. Middle-aged c'est d'un certain age, il n'y a pas de mot pour les 35-55 ans.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

RuK said:


> Middle aged? L'age vénérable? Hé, ho, on y va tout doucement, là. Middle-aged c'est d'un certain age, il n'y a pas de mot pour les 35-55 ans.


D'un certain âge ou... d'un âge certain ?  Euh... entre 40 et 50, c'est facile, c'est les "quadras" (quadragénaires). Non ?


----------



## geve

timpeac said:


> Dans ce cas là je vais bien sûr passer sous silence le fait que la vieillesse commencerait à quarante-sept ans....


Je ne comprends pas... Le début de la vieillesse, ce n'est pas l'âge auquel il faut acheter sa première crème anti-rides (=20-25 ans, d'après l'industrie de la cosmétique) ? Ou alors, l'âge où les neurones cessent de se multiplier pour commencer à disparaître (=25-30 ans) ?  Ce qui est sûr, c'est que nous sommes tous d'ex-jeunes et des vieux en sursis.



cap_diamant said:


> La fleur de l'âge c'est bien pour parler de la jeune vingtaine... encore que certaines fleurs éclosent plus tardivement.
> 
> On parle aussi de "jeunes adultes" dans la vingtaine et début trentaine.


_La fleur de l'âge_, pour moi, c'est plutôt 30-40... ou 25-45... Ce qui placerait donc _l'âge mur_ à 45 ? (puisque les fruits murissent une fois les fleurs tombées  )


_Un homme d'âge moyen_, ou _entre deux âges_, ça me paraît bien  - pour "middle-aged", je veux dire


----------



## timpeac

geve said:


> Je ne comprends pas... Le début de la vieillesse, ce n'est pas l'âge auquel il faut acheter sa première crème anti-rides (=20-25 ans, d'après l'industrie de la cosmétique) ? Ou alors, l'âge où les neurones cessent de se multiplier pour commencer à disparaître (=25-30 ans) ?  Ce qui est sûr, c'est que nous sommes tous d'ex-jeunes et des vieux en sursis.


Si on accepte la citation biblique qui nous dit que l'espérance de la vie humaine est de 70 ans il s'ensuit que la tranche moyenne, et donc "l'âge moyen", commence vers 24 (soit un tiers) ans et finit vers 47 ans (soit deux tiers). Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## geve

timpeac said:


> Si on accepte la citation biblique qui nous dit que l'espérance de la vie humaine est de 70 ans il s'ensuit que la tranche moyenne, et donc "l'âge moyen", commence vers 24 (soit un tiers) ans et finit vers 47 ans (soit deux tiers). Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?


Oui, oui, je vois bien... Toi tu considères la vieillesse sous l'angle des maths et de la religion, tandis que moi je prends en compte l'esthétique et la biologie. Il semble que tu aies fait le meilleur choix, puisque selon mes critères je suis déjà vieille, alors que d'après les tiens tu as à peine entamé l'âge moyen ! 

Enfin bref, je plaisantais, moi aussi. Je sais, c'est pas drôle la vieillesse


----------



## timpeac

Si j'avais vraiment réussi à concilier la science et la religion pour répondre à une telle question sur la condition humaine j'aurais vraiment bien fait !!


----------



## roland098

egueule said:


> Un homme d'âge moyen (entre 30 et 40 ans) : Il est forcément marié mais a laissé sa femme à la ville
> Source
> 
> etc.


 
En Anglais, je dirais que les catégories sont, à peu près:

Baby 0-1 1/2

Toddler 1 1/2 - 3

Child - 3-12

Teenager 13-19

Young 20-35

(Young middle-aged? 35-40)

Middle-aged adult 40-65

Pensioners 60/65

Elderly, or old, or 'older people' as it is politically-correct to say now, anything from 60s+ although these days I really only think of people of at least 70 or so as being old people/elderly as most people I know up to that age seem too fit and youthful to be the typical 'old person'. Elderly certainly suggest frailty.

It all depends on your own age too as to when you think middle age/old age begins...

You can also say a person in early middle age/late middle age etc, or more likely you'd say he's in his fourties, in his fifties etc.


----------



## Loupsy

Je crois que personne n'a proposé "dans la force de l'âge", qui me semble plus approprié que "fleur de l'âge" que je perçois davantage comme étant la vingtaine. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------

